# New 565



## Rickyracer (Sep 28, 2006)

This past Sat. I finally got to put some miles on my newly built 565. And, oh my, what a ride! Everyone at the LBS and on this forum is absolutely correct in stating that LOOKs are fine pieces of art/technology. Those French mo fo's know how to build bikes!
The ride is soooo smooth it's hard to comprehend. On the rough surfaces I kept looking down at my rear tire thinking it was soft. The handeling is incredibly spot-on.
I know it's the lower end model but it's hard to imagine anything much better!
I love it and I love my wife for putting up with me thoughout the build!
BTW, it's built with full Dura Ace, Easton Curcuit wheels, Ritchey bars and came in at 16.4lbs.:thumbsup: 
I'll post pictures soon.


----------

